# Maximallänge DVI-D / HDMI Kabel?



## Joel-92 (24. Februar 2012)

*Maximallänge DVI-D / HDMI Kabel?*

Hallo, 

ich möchte meinen Fernseher mit dem PC per HDMI oder DVI-D verbinden. (DVI-D wäre mir lieber, dann ist kein HDMI Anschluss am TV verschwendet)
Dafür benötige ich dann ein 10-15 Meter langes HDMI bzw. DVI-D Kabel. In Ebay werden Kabel in solchen Längen angeboten.
Meine Frage ist nun, ob es bei HDMI und DVI nicht irgendwelche maximal Kabellängen gibt, wie z.B. bei USB. 

Kann es durch die langen Kabel zu Problemen kommen?

Danke.


----------



## Kruter (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Maximallänge DVI-D / HDMI Kabel?*

Google bzw. Wikipedia helfen da eigentlich wunderbar weiter 

High Definition Multimedia Interface

--> HDMI 15 Meter

Digital Visual Interface

--> DVI maximal 10 Meter


----------



## Joel-92 (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Maximallänge DVI-D / HDMI Kabel?*

Danke


----------



## Superwip (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Maximallänge DVI-D / HDMI Kabel?*

Ganz so einfach ist es nicht, zumindest bei DVI... die maximale Kabellänge hängt hier von der Auflösung ab: mit maximal 1280x1024 sind laut Standard auch 15m drinnen.

Die maximale Kabellänge lt. Standard kann mit hochwertigen Kabeln auch durchaus überschritten werden, wenn Bildfehler auftreten merkt man es eh schnell und kann das Kabel entsprechend umtauschen


----------



## Ryle (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Maximallänge DVI-D / HDMI Kabel?*

An sich ist die Länge zumindest bei HDMI kein Problem, aber bei mehr als 10m solltest schon ein hochwertigeres Kabel kaufen da die Billigkabel schon bei mehr als 5 Meter zu Signalverlust tendieren. Das merkste dann aber sofort, da bei digitaler Übertragung derbe Bildfehler (Pixelblöcke, Farbstiche usw) entstehen oder du einfach kein Signal empfängst wenn die Qualität nicht ausreicht.
Bei DVI liegen 15m eigentlich schon außerhalb der Spezifikation, kann aber mit nem guten Kabel auch noch gemacht werden. Dürfte dich dann aber wahrscheinlich teurer kommen. 

Bei ebay solltest aber nicht einkaufen. Schau dich lieber auf Amazon um was die Rezensenten meinen. Ein Oehlbach muss es je nach Strecke nicht sein, aber so 30-40€ würde ich schon ausgeben.

Ne Alternative wäre auch sowas wie der Powercolor JustSling. Recht teuer, dafür hat man dann aber auch kein Kabel rumliegen.


----------



## Superwip (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Maximallänge DVI-D / HDMI Kabel?*

Ich würde es mit einem billigen Kabel probieren, wenn es nicht geht kann man es immernoch umtauschen und ein teureres nehmen


----------



## Joel-92 (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Maximallänge DVI-D / HDMI Kabel?*

10 Meter HDMI-Kabel 8 €  
10 Meter DVI-Kabel 10 €


----------



## 4clocker (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Maximallänge DVI-D / HDMI Kabel?*

Bei sowas heist es *Ausprobieren*
in 99% aller Fälle klappt es auch mit wesentlich längeren Kabeln als es die "Richtlinien" sagen.
Allerdings würde ich bei sowas nicht die aller billigsten Kabel nehmen


----------

